# Need gaps having download problems.



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

So I had a problem flashing a CM10 nightly and wiped. Well I forgot gapps and all goo.im links aren't working for me on phone and 2 pcs. Anyone have them to share?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm an idiot and found a backup that I made. Thanks anyway


----------

